# Monitor zum zocken



## mAwA88 (20. April 2012)

Hallo...

ich würde mir gern n neuen Monitor zum neuen Rechner gönnen. Habe nur n alten TFT ohne HDMI.

Benuzt wird er hautpsächlich zum Spielen von Grafisch aufwendigen Games. BF3, Fifa12, Rennspiele usw. Also recht schnelle Spiele.

Ich habe gehört das man Full HD nicht nutzen kann wenn man mit der 120 hz Technologie spielt ? Falls das so ist frage ich mich was das bessere in meinem Fall wäre ?

Bildmäßig sollte es eben aussehen so gut es nur geht. Beste Full HD qulität ist Wünschenswert. 

Ab 22 Zoll und Preislich kann ich nicht mehr als 200 Euro ausgeben.

Gruß


----------



## Ryle (20. April 2012)

> Ich habe gehört das man Full HD nicht nutzen kann wenn man mit der 120 hz Technologie spielt ?


Wenn man den Monitor per HDMI anschließt ist es nicht möglich, da die Bandbreite von HDMI zu gering ist für 120Hz bei 1920x1080. Per DualLink DVI oder Display Port ist es natürlich möglich mit 120Hz zu spielen, sonst wären 120Hz Monitore ziemlich sinnfrei 

Leider gibt es aber unterhalb von 200€ keine 120Hz Monitore, somit würde ich auch hier wieder den ASUS VS248H empfehlen. Den ersten 120Hz Monitor den man empfehlen kann gibt es ab ~225€, das wäre der Samsung S23A700D. Einziges Manko: Er hat ein Glare Display, welches ihn zwar ein klares wirklich gutes Bild zaubern lässt, dafür spiegelt er aber.


----------



## mAwA88 (20. April 2012)

ok danke. Was ist denn aber die bessere wahl ? 'Bzw zaubert HDMI oder 120hz das bessere Bild ? Ist HDMI klarer 120 hz aber dafür z-b bei Fifa ohne schlieren ? 

Kenne das nur vom TV Gerät das Geräte ohne 100 hz z.b bei einer Fussball übertragung einen weißen schleier hinter dem Ball her ziehen wenn er in der Luft ist....


----------



## Ryle (20. April 2012)

Oje nun muss ich wieder den Erklärbär spielen 



> zaubert HDMI oder 120hz das bessere Bild ?



HDMI hat mit der Bildqualität nichts am Hut. DVI, HDMI und Display Port ist digital und damit die Bildqualität überall die selbe. Unterschiede liegen in der Bandbreite und somit möglichen Auflösungen bzw. Wiederholfrequenzen. 



> Kenne das nur vom TV Gerät das Geräte ohne 100 hz z.b bei einer Fussball übertragung einen weißen schleier hinter dem Ball her ziehen wenn er in der Luft ist....


Die 100Hz eines Fernsehers haben mit den 120Hz eines Monitors auch nichts zu tun. Bei einem Fernseher liegen auch nur 50 bzw. 60Hz an nur wandelt er das Bild intern in der Fernsehelektronik um und versucht so das Bild nachzubessern um eben Ruckeln, Schlieren usw. zu verbessern. Eben wie in deinem Beispiel der Ball in einer Fussballübertragung. Würde man nun diese Option abstellen, was bei vielen Fernsehern möglich ist, würde der Ball wieder aussehen wie auf jedem anderen Gerät mit einem solchen Panel.

Bei einem 120Hz Monitor hingegen liegen tatsächlich auch 120Hz an. Also sind in der Theorie 120 Bilder in der Sekunde möglich, statt wie üblich 60. Dazu sollte die Grafikkarte bei einem Spiel natürlich auch in der Lage sein möglichst viele Bilder in der Sekunde zu liefern. Wenn du jetzt in einem Spiel z.B nur 30fps hast liefern die Grafikkarte zwar trotzdem 120Hz also 120 Bilder aber wiederholt eben jedes Bild mehrfach. Das kann auch seine Vorteile haben, da es Frame Loss und Frame Drops gibt. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, es schaffen nicht immer alle Bilder von der Grafikkarte zum fertigen Bild auf dem Monitor wodurch auch bei 30fps eine Art Ruckeln entsteht, obwohl das menschliche Auge eigentlich bereits 24 Bilder in der Sekunde als flüssig wahrnimmt.

120Hz kann also auch unterhalb von 120 Bilder in der Sekunde das Bild flüssiger wirken lassen. Außerdem hat es den Vorteil, dass du beinahe überall Vsync ausgeschaltet lassen kannst. Normalerweise stellt man Vsync an um Tearing zu vermeiden. Tearing kann aber nur entstehen wenn die Grafikkarte mehr Bilder liefert als der Monitor anzeigen kann. Da ein 120Hz Monitor nun 120 Bilder statt 60 anzeigen kann, kommt es eben erst ab 120+ Bildern zu Tearing und das hat man in den wenigsten aktuellen Spielen.

Grundsätzlich sind die Vorteile von 120Hz nun aber nicht weltbewegend. Das Bild wirkt flüssiger bei sehr schneller Shootern oder RTS Spielen in denen man viel am scrollen ist. Aber auch ein guter 60Hz Monitor eignet sich sehr gut zum zocken und zeigt keinerlei Anzeichen von "Schlieren".

Fifa ist nun wieder so ne Extra Wurst. Fifa leidet leider spielbedingt schon unter einer gewissen Bewegungsunschärfe die manchem schon negativ auffällt und viele meinen auch es wären die "Schlieren" von denen überall die Rede ist. Während das Bild quasi scrollt um dem Spielgeschehen zu folgen wird alles leicht unscharf. Dafür kann aber der Monitor nichts, da es wie gesagt am Spiel selbst liegt.


----------



## mAwA88 (20. April 2012)

danke für die ausführliche erklärung. das hilft in jedem fall weiter.

es heißt also im klartext das ein 120 hz Monitor eigtl die bessere Wahl ist aber ein guter 60 hz Monitor locker ausreicht wenn es z.b der ist den du hier gepostet hast ?! Meine Augen sind sowieso nicht die besten  also sollte ich wohl doch mit nem 60hz Monitor auskommen. Und der neue Rechner sollte so stark sein das ich VSync auch hochstellen kann wenn mal Tearing entsteht.

Aber kannst du mir trotzdem noch einen guten Preiswerten 120 HZ Monitor posten ? So habe ich dann doch noch überlegungsspielraum...

gruß


----------



## Matze211 (20. April 2012)

Ich kann dir zwar keinen 120hz Monitor ans Herz legen, aber der Dell U2311 passt zum einen in dein Budget und zum anderen macht er ein echt schönes Bild für die Preisklasse. Hab den selbst und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ryle (20. April 2012)

Der Dell U2312HM wäre auch zum Zocken geeignet. Hat ein besseres Panel mit hohen Blickwinkeln aber ein paar IPS typische Probleme wie das Glitzern und IPS Glow, am besten googlen wenn du nicht weist was das ist. HDMI fehlt leider auch, falls du irgendwas per HDMI anschließen willst bräuchtest du Adapter.

Dann gäbe es noch nen 27" der ins Budget passen würde und zwar den AOC e2795Vh. Den kenne ich nicht genauer, aber dem wurde in der letzten pcgh volle Spieletauglichkeit zugesagt. Bild soll auch ok sein, wenn auch nicht ganz so gut wie beim Asus. Ein sehr schnelles Panel hat auch der Acer S243HLAbmii zu dem du nen Testbericht auf prad findest.

Das beste Gesamtpaket aus gutem Bild und voller Spieletauglichkeit hat aber wohl der zuvor genannte Asus, der auch meist von Fachzeitschriften empfohlen wird. Wenn der Monitor auch für die Arbeit herhalten soll und Ergonomie eine Rolle spielt würde ich den Dell empfehlen. Bei Größe den AOC und der Acer liegt manchen wegen des Designs und des sehr schnellen Panels. Es gibt sicher ne Menge guter Monitore, auch in diesem Preissegment, aber letzten Endes entscheidet die Qualität und dein subjektiver Eindruck.


----------



## nulchking (20. April 2012)

Hey danke superseijayin, bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor und deine Erklärungen haben mir sehr geholfen, bei mir wird es definitv der Asus werden.
Kann nur sagen danke


----------



## Ryle (21. April 2012)

Kein Problem, schön dass sich jemand auch mal die Threads durchliest. Die meisten kommen hier mit den immer gleichen Fragen obwohl es auf den ersten 3 Seiten gefühlte 20 Threads zu dem Thema gibt


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

Heute ist der Asus Monitor gekommen. Nun gibt es auf einmal PRobleme. 

Sobald der Rechner hoch gefahren ist bekomme ich folgende Meldung ( Ist angehängt ) 

Anscheinend erkennt er meine Recourccen nicht mehr. Habe den Monitor über HDMI laufen. Den neusten Grafikkartentreiber + Catalyst Center habe ich auch installiert. 

Nun ist es egal ob ich BF3 starte ( ruckelt im Menü ) PEs2012 ( Recourccen  reichen nicht aus da nur 128 MB Grafikspeicher ) oder GTA4 ( nur in Auflösung 800x600 möglich da ebenfalls die Hardware angeblich zu schwach ist. Bekomme da sogar nur 56 MB RAM angezeigt )

Was kann das sein ? Liegt es villt am HDMI Kabel ?

Auf dem Bild ist auch zu sehen das ich keine 3D Einstellung mehr vornehmen kann bzw die Rubrik gar nicht mehr angezeigt wird.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Öha! 

Teste das ganze mal mit einem DVI-Kabel. Macht ja von der Bildqualität her keinen Unterschied. 

Wie sieht denn der Rest deiner Hardware aus?


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

der REst der Hardware ist neu...habe mich hier beraten lassen und der Rechner ist neu angekommen. DVI macht aber doch n deutlichen unterschied wenn der Montior kene 120 hz hat oder nicht ?

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9                                                      
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX                                                      
Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155                                                      
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)                                                      
Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

mAwA88 schrieb:


> der REst der Hardware ist neu...habe mich hier beraten lassen und der Rechner ist neu angekommen. DVI macht aber doch n deutlichen unterschied wenn der Montior kene 120 hz hat oder nicht ?


 
Nein, macht es nicht. Sowohl DVI als auch HDMI liefern das Bild digital. 

Du kannst ja mal in das FAQ schauen, wenn du das genauer wissen willst. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Nein, macht es nicht. Sowohl DVI als auch HDMI liefern das Bild digital.
> 
> Du kannst ja mal in das FAQ schauen, wenn du das genauer wissen willst.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


 

es muss aber ja so oder so gehen...da Teil ist ja neu


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

mAwA88 schrieb:


> es muss aber ja so oder so gehen...da Teil ist ja neu


 Probier doch mal DVI aus. Iwo muss man ja mit der Fehlersuche anfangen.


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

so habe mal mit dem Driver Cleaner Pro alles von ATI gelöscht um den neusten Treiber aufzuspielen. Ergebniss ist folgendes...der neue Treiber ist intsalliert aber ich emfange nur noch n VGA Signal. Habe HDMI,VGA und DVI dran aber bekomme nur noch ein VGA Signal und eben auch dort nur Bild...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Hast du auch versucht, beim Monitor die Quelle manuell auszuwählen?


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Hast du auch versucht, beim Monitor die Quelle manuell auszuwählen?


 
ja es gibt n schalter am Montitor wo ich eben durchwählen kann ob vga, dvi oder hdmi. Bei letzteren beiden steht eben das er kein Signal hat. Mit Rechtsklick und Bildschirmauflösung kann ich auch keine weiteren Moitore anwählen. Es bleibt bei einem. Kann es daran liegen das dass VGA Kabel angeschlossen ist ?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Schließ das DVI-Kabel an, und wähle beim Monitor dann DVI. Geht das?


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

es geht über der Grafikkarte nichts...kein VGA, kein DVI, kein HDMI...es läuft nur VGA Onboard. Ansonstne bekomme ich kein Bildsignal. Im Geraätemanager ist die Karte richtig installiert. Nur die Intel HD Graphics Family weisst ein Ausrufezeichen auf


----------



## mAwA88 (3. Mai 2012)

So das wars...HDMI geht nun...starte eben neu und gucke dann ob die Fehlermeldung erneut erscheint wegen dem ich mich hier ursprünglich gemeldet habe

Sooooo ! Es läuft...ENDLICH ! Von einem zum anderenProblem...wahnsinn. ! 

Danke aber für deine Hilfe 

erledigt


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2012)

An was lag es nun? An dem fehlenden Intel-Treiber?


----------

